# Crossed wings?



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, I heard that its more of a concern if im considering breeding but, what causes crossed wings? And what's so bad about it? Marble has the ends of her flight feathers crossed is it considered as crossed wings? 
Here's a picture of marble wings:


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

It's considered a physical deformity in tiel showing, but in everyday life, it's not a concern. Rocko's wings are crossed too. I'm not sure about the technical bits of it, like how to avoid it, but you are supposed to avoid it if possible.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's not a big deal. Breeders breed for certain things, but pet birds do not need to exhibit the same things.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

My tiel crosses his wings to


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Crossed wings are normal, as are non-crossed wings. Crossed wings are considered to be a fault for show breeding but this is an arbitrary standard that they've come up with, not anything that's related to the health or true beauty of the bird.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles has crossed wings and she is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh really? Well, thats a relief. And im sure every tiel out there is beautiful


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Honey has really bad crossed wings. Henry's and Coco's are like Marble's and not really very noticeable. Honey isn't a great flyer and she's very prone to injuring herself. I wonder if her crossed wings has anything to do with it? :blink:

Marble is waaay too cute by the way!


----------



## iMelody (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks, your tiels are beautiful too!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Starlight's are more crossed then that, no worries! Marble is so beautiful!!


----------



## TangoTiel (Jul 27, 2013)

I agree with the others in regards to the crossed wings. Your tiel is beautiful


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ohh, I have never even heard about crossed wings... Going to go see if any of my babies have it now haha x


----------

